# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kritika letrare në kohën tonë

## i/regjistruar

Intervistë kritikut *Harold Bloom*, luftëtarit vetmitar në botën e kritikës letrare. 

Nga Jennie Rothenberg

_Gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të kaluar, kritiku Harold Bloom, lindur më 11 korrik 1930, ka mbetur deri diku si një luftëtar vetmitar në botën e kritikës letrare. Në vitet 1950 ai ishte kundërshtar i T. S. Eliot-it, Kritika e Re e të cilit ishte rryma mbizotëruese në orët e letërsisë. Në vitin 1970 ishte përballë Dekonstruksionistëve, një grup më së shumti me intelektualë evropianë, të cilët besonin se gjuha në thelbin e saj ishte e zhveshur nga kuptimi.

Harold Bloom e dinte që në moshën njëmbëdhjetë vjeç se gjithçka që donte të bënte ishte të lexonte poezi dhe të diskutonte për to.. Ai shumë i njohur për teorinë e tij të ndikimit, e cila e sheh historinë e poezisë si një luftë të vazhdueshme mes bijve dhe etërve; sipas Bloom-it, të gjithë poetët krijojnë me një lloj frike se mos përsërisin, ose mbështeten në arritjet e poetëve të mëparshëm. Megjithëse duket si reminishencë e teorisë frojdiane, Bloom këmbëngul që nuk është frojdjan. Ai e quan veten një Emersonian të drejtpërdrejtë. Emersoni thoshte që lexuesi ose studenti duhet ta konsiderojë veten si tekst dhe të gjitha tekstet e letërsisë ose komente mbi lexuesin ose studentin.... Kjo mund të duket si një personalizim radikal, por është një qasje pragmatike... Romanet dhe poezitë tekste të çdo lloji - kanë rëndësi sepse ne kemi rëndësi. Ne jemi në fillim, pastaj ato. Ato janë për ne, dhe jo ne për ato.

Në vitin 1990, pas botimit të librit të tij Kanoni Perëndimor Bloom ishte përballë feministëve dhe shumëkulturalistëve. Kohët e fundit Bloom ndolli zemërimin e mijëra fansave të Harry Potter-it ndërsa ai shprehu neverinë e tij të padyshimtë për djaloshin magjistar në faqet e gazetës The Wall Street Journal.

Në varësi të ideologjisë që mbron secili prej nesh, Bloom mund të përceptohet në dy mënyra: si Don Kishot që lufton me mullinjtë e progresit social ose si një Lançelot fisnik që mbron mbretërinë letrare të Homerit, Miltonit, Dantes dhe Shekspirit, të cilin ai e quan zoti im i vdekshëm.

Gjithsesi Bloom është identifikuar shumë herë në të kaluarën me dekonstruksionistët, gjë që ai nuk e ka pranuar, me përjashtim të pak ideve të përbashkëta që kanë të bëjnë më metodën e të menduarit negative ose ndërgjegjen negative, në kuptimin teknik - filozofik të negatives, e cila vjen tek unë nëpërmjet teologjisë negative prej të cilës nuk shpëtojmë dot.

Në fillim të shekullit XXI, shpesh ka debatuar me shkrimtarë popullorë si Stiven King dhe J.K Rowling ndërkohë që dhënien e Nobelit për shkrimtaren Doris Lessing e quajti thjesht korrekte politikisht ndërsa autoren, të dorës së katërt në shkrimin e zhanrit fantatiko-shkencor.

Ndër veprat e tij kryesore përmendim: Kanoni perëndimor, Shekspiri: shpikja e njerëzores, Si të lexojmë dhe përse, Ankthi i ndikimit, Dekonstruksioni dhe kritika, Poezitë më të mira të gjuhës angleze nga Chaucer-i te Frosti etj...

Kanoni perëndimor ishte libri me ndikimin më të madh në kritikën letrare, ku ai solli interpretime të të gjitha veprave të rëndësishme të traditës perëndimore nga antikiteti gjer më sot, duke përfshirë klasikët e letërsisë, sikurse dhe autorët që mund të kenë në të ardhmen një status të tillë._


*Jennie Rothenberg*: Është një rresht në kapitullin e parë të librit tuaj Hamleti: Poemë e Pakufishme që duket se e përmbledh qasjen tuaj ndaj letërsisë: Mendoj se është gjë e mençur të përballesh me dramën dhe princin, me frikë dhe mrekullim, sepse ato dinë më shumë sesa ne. Si kritik letrar, si arrini të analizoni një tekst me këtë lloj përvujtnie, në vend të përdorimit të një toni të thatë, superior, sikurse bëjnë kritikët e tjerë?

*Harold Bloom*: Superior? Ndaj Uilliam Shekspirit? Jam marrë aq shumë me të, mikja ime. Kam qenë një lexues mizor i poetëve dhe shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj, qëkur mezi tërhiqja librat nga raftet e bibliotekës. Tri motrat e mia të dashura i mbartnin ato për mua. Të kalosh një jetë të tërë duke lexuar, duke dhënë mësim, duke shkruar, mendoj se kjo është qasja e duhur ndaj Shekspirit, ndaj Dantes, ndaj Servantesit, ndaj Geoffrey Chaucer, ndaj Tolstoit, ndaj Platonit - këtyre figurave madhore - dhe është vërtet frikë, mrekullim, habi, mirënjohje, vlerësim i thellë. Nuk arrij të kuptoj ndonjë lloj qëndrimi tjetër në lidhje me ta. Ata i kanë dhënë formë mendjeve tona. Hamleti përbën rastin më të veçantë.

Më kanë akuzuar si idhujtar bardësh, aq sa tani e përdor gjithmonë si shaka. Meqenëse unë ngjaj me një lloj dinosauri, e kam quajtur veten Bloom Brontosaurus Barddashësi. Nuk është ndonjë gjë e keqe.

*Kjo qasje lartësuese ju dallon prej shumë kolegëve tuaj, ndaj nuk i përkisni asnjë shkolle të veçantë kritikës letrare.*

- Është disi e ndërlikuar. Para 26 vjetësh u largova nga departamenti i anglishtes. Thjesht u divorcova me ta. U bëra, sikurse më pëlqen ta them, Profesori i Hiçit Absolut. Deri diku, studimet letrare ishin zëvendësuar me një absurditet të pabesueshëm që quheshin studime kulturore, të cilat, me sa kuptoja, nuk ishin as kulturore dhe as studime. Gjithmonë mendoj se ka mbizotëruar një lloj arrogance e gjysmë të diturve.

Filologji në origjinën e vete kishte kuptimin e një dashurie për të mësuarit - dashurisë për fjalën, dashurisë për letërsinë. Sa më e madhe të jetë dashuria e njerëzve dhe të kuptuarit e letërsisë, aq më pak gjasa kanë për të qënë fodull, të mendojnë se ata dinë më shumë se poezitë, tregimet, romanet dhe poemat epike, për të cilat aktualisht kanë njohuri.

Ne kemi këtë marrëzinë e quajtur Teori me T të madhe, më së shumti e importuar nga francezët, e cila tani ka lëshuar keqas rrënjë në botën anglishtfolëse. Kjo na ka shtyrë drejt një qasjeje absurde, ndaj asaj që jemi mësuar të quajmë letërsi imagjinative.

*Kur thoni teori, e lidhni këtë me Kritikën e Re? Gjatë viteve të studimit, u bëtë i njohur për rezistencën tuaj ndaj kësaj lëvizjeje. Kishit ndjesinë se ishte shumë celebrale dhe analitike.

Librat tuaj të hershëm lartësonin poetët romantikë, ishin kundër pothuajse gjithçkaje që T. S. Eliot dhe kritikët e tjerë të rinj na mësonin për letërsinë.*

- Gjithmonë kam qenë në një pozicion të çuditshëm. Kur isha i ri, fillimisht student dhe më pas profesor i ri në Yale, e ashtuquajtura Kritika ishte ortodoksia mbizotëruese. Shembullin e saj e kemi këtu në Yale, Bëhet fjalë për dikë që u bë një nga miqtë e mi më të ngushtë, edhe pse në fillim nuk shkonim dhe aq mirë, për romancierin Robert Penn Warren. Pas luftës së pafund ndaj Kritikës së Re, befas u ndodha në luftë e sipër me Dekonstrusionistët, një grup tjetër njerëzish, të cilët ishin dhe janë miqtë e mi. Vetëm me njërin prej tyre, Derridan, nuk flas më, për shkak të motiveve të ndërlikuara personale, me të cilat nuk do të doja të merresha. Gjithsesi më merr malli shumë për Paul de Manin, të cilin e dua shumë si njeri, edhe pse ishim gjithmonë kundërshtarë dhe nuk binim dakord për asgjë.

*Dekonstruksionizmi, në një farë kuptimi, shkatërroi të gjitha parametrat e kritikës letrare. Shpërbëu letërsinë dhe gjuhën në shenja rastësore që skishin kurrfarë lidhjeje të natyrshme me njëra-tjetrën. Prej këtu, deri ku ka arritur studimi i letërsisë?*

- Kemi mbërritur në zgripin e frikshëm të fazës së tretë. Kam folur kaq shumë për këtë, sa nuk parapëlqej të flas më. Në botën anglishtfolëse, vala e teorisë franceze u zëvendësua nga një mélange e tmerrshme, që unë e kam quajtur gjithnjë e më tepër Shkolla e Zemërimit - të ashtuquajturit multikulturalistë dhe feministë, të cilët na tregonin se duhet ta vlerësojmë një vepër letrare për shkak të sfondit etnik ose të gjinisë së autorit.

Feminizmi, si qëndrim që bën thirrje për të drejta të barabarta, arsimim dhe pagesë të barabartë, mund të mbështetet prej çdo qenieje njerëzore racionale. Por ajo që quhet feminizëm, në akademi është me të vërtetë një fenomen shumë më i ndryshëm. Unë kam quajtur një herë këta njerëz si duke shpënë temën e tyre të hamendësuar drejt dekonstrusionizmit bashkë me veten e tyre.

Yale pati një qëndrim më të mirë ndaj kësaj, krahasuar me Harvardin dhe Princetonin. Ky universitet ka një traditë të gjatë e të fortë të studimeve të vërteta filologjike, një dashuri të thellë për letërsinë imagjinatave, e cila ka qenë e qëndrueshme. Pranverën e kaluar, një zonjushë e re magjepsëse, e cila ishte një nga asistentet që po bënte një studim, erdhi tek unë duke tundur kokën e më tha : Harold, jam e shtangur. Po vij nga seminari për Studimet Amerikane.

Më rrënqethën këto fjalë, sepse të gjitha departamentet e Yale që dikur mund të quheshin humaniste, ishin shndërruar krejtësisht në një marrëzi, që në fakt ka emrin e Studimeve Amerikane. Ajo tha, Sapo kishim një leksion mbi Uollt Uitmanin. Profesori harxhoi plot dy orë për të na shpjeguar se Uollt Uitmani ishte racist. Përballë kësaj, mikja ime, them se e humba aftësinë time për tu zemëruar, shtangur apo indinjuar.

Uollt Uitmani racist? Është thjesht një përçartje prej të çmenduri.

*Pse mendoni se ekziston një lloj magjepsjeje për të gjetur motive politike dhe sociale në një tekst? Kjo vjen nga një dëshirë e sinqertë për të kuptuar të gjitha strukturat që formësojnë identitetin njerëzor, apo ndodh sepse çdo gjë tjetër rreth letërsisë është thënë më parë?*

- Bija ime, këtë mund ta kuptoni ju edhe më mirë se unë. Ata janë ideologë, e shtrenjta ime. Skanë kurrfarë vramendjeje për poezinë, se çajnë fare kokën për Uollt Uitmanin. Ta dish, nëse ka një figurë madhore që qëndron si përgjigje e Botës së re dhe bashkëplotëson Miltonin, Gëten dhe Viktor Hygoin dhe figura të tjera të pas-Rilindjes, ky është Uollt Uitmani.

*Cila është vlera e studimit të kritikës letrare, përveç thjesht studimit të letërsisë sot?*

- Nuk bëj dallim mes studimit të letërsisë dhe studimit të kritikës letrare. Kritika letrare është fillimisht një degë e veçantë e letërsisë, një zhanër i veçantë. Së dyti, është një term sinonimik me studimin letrar. Studimi i letërsisë është lexim i letërsisë. Leximi ose studimi i letërsisë përbën kritikën e letërsisë; nuk ka dallim këtu. Pyetja në pikëpamjen time kthehet në cila është vlera e studimit letrar? për të cilën përgjigja ime do të ishte studimi letrar është i pashmangshëm. 

Kultura perëndimore është mbështetur në studimin letrar qëkur Grekët bënë Homerin në tekstin e parë të tyre. Ndaj, padashje, ne e studiojmë letërsinë pavarësisht, nëse e studiojmë haptazi ose jo. Kjo është shndërruar në bazën kryesore të shoqërisë sonë. Nuk është e mundur të studiosh asnjë lloj teme tjetër, pa studiuar në një kuptim letërsinë. Ne jemi kulturë letrare. Ne sigurisht nuk jemi më shoqëri religjioze. Ata që ëndërrojnë të kthehemi në kulturë shkencore, kanë mësuar shumë mirë se e kishin gabim. Jemi bërë një shoqëri teknologjike, por mendoj se nocioni i kulturës teknologjike është oksimoron. 

Dashur pa dashur jemi një kulturë letrare. Filozofia, shkenca, feja janë zbehur e po zbehen gjithnjë e më shumë. Ky është një proces që ka vazhduar në shekuj. Letërsia imagjinative po zë gjithnjë e më shumë vendin e saj. Nuk them se kjo është një gjë e mirë, nuk e di nëse kjo është domosdoshmërisht një gjë e keqe.

Di vetëm se është një proces që vazhdimisht rritet në intensitetin e vet dhe duhet të jetë i pashmangshëm.

*Përmendët pak më parë Dekonstruksionizmin. Në një ese tuajën, Thyerja e formës keni bërë një krahasim interesant: Gjuha, në lidhje me poezinë, mund të perceptohet një dy mënyra të vlefshme, sikurse kam mësuar, ngadalë dhe me këmbëngulje.

Kushdo mund të besojë në një teori magjikë të gjuhës, sikurse Kabalistët, shumë poetë dhe Walter Benjamin-i, ndërkohë që të tjerë mund të mbështesin një nihilizëm gjuhësor, i cili në formën e vet më të rafinuar quhet Dekonstruksionizëm.*

- Oh, po, më kujtohet. Atëherë, debatoja gjithnjë në publik me Paul de Man. Ndërkohë, bënim shëtitje të gjata bashkë, ose ai ulej aty ku jeni ulur ju dhe do vazhdonte debatin, duke pirë një birrë belge.

*Ajo që më mbeti e ngulitur në mendje ishte fjalia juaj pasuese: Por këto dy rrugë kthehen kah njëra-tjetrës në skajet e tyre te jashtme.*

- Po. E di cilin fragment po citoni. Më kujtohet që i kam thënë Paul de Man-it se nuk e vrisja mendjen nëse u mësohej të tjerëve ajo që ai dhe Jacques Derrida u mësonin atyre - gjë e cila përbënte mungesën absolute të kuptimit, endjen e përhershme në kërkim të gjuhës - apo nëse dikush zotëronte një teori gjuhësore që mësonte plotësinë e kuptimit, sikurse Kabalistët, sikurse mentori im i madh Gershom Scholem dhe miku im Moshe Idel. Gjithë ajo, e cila kishte domethënie për mua ishte Absolutja, si e tillë. Sepse në fund të fundit, të dyja kthehen kah njëra-tjetrës.


*Kur lexova këtë rresht tuajin për dy rrugë që kthehen kah njëra-tjetrës, mendova për Komedinë Hyjnore të Dantes : se si skaji i jashtëm i parajsës vërtitet kaq shpejt, sa qëndron i palëvizshëm.*

- Po, është e vërtetë. Në fund fare kthehemi tek i njëjti paradoks.


*A mendoni se Dante pati një përvojë të drejtpërdrejtë të nivelit Absolut, të asaj që ju mund ta quani Ein Sof?

Ndoshta është përvoja që autori ka për Absoluten e cila i jep qëndrueshmëri gjuhës, ajo e cila bën që disa vepra të qëndrojnë në faza të ndryshme të historisë.*

- Kjo mund të jetë e vërtetë, megjithëse nuk dimë shumë për Danten. Është një figurë kaq autonome. Do ishte një nga shakatë e këqija të historisë së letërsisë po të thonim që Dante është në fakt Augusti apo Aquin-i në vargje. Ai është vetëm Dantja në vargje. Është kaq i fuqishëm dhe i suksesshëm, sa Kisha Katolike është e lumtur ta ketë të vetin. Por kur hidhni vështrimin në veprën e tij, është e mbushur me të gjitha llojet e herezive magjepsëse. Dhe çmund të ishte më shumë një lloj - nuk do të thoja gnosticizmi, por një lloj gnosis personal, të marrësh një grua me të cilën je i dashuruar dhe të thuash që ajo është thelbësore, jo vetëm për shpëtimin tënd personal, por që ajo është thelbi shpëtimit të të gjithëve?

Dante është, sikurse Miltoni, Platoni një nga krijuesit imagjinar kaq të fuqishëm, që ripërkufizojnë në mënyrë bindëse për ne mundësinë e religjionit. Përjashtimi i madh është si në çdo gjë tjetër, kudo është Uilliam Shekspiri, gjithmonë më enigmatiku ndër shkrimtarë.


*Shekspiri është kaq enigmatik, sa ka pasur një debat shumë të madh, nëse ai ishte madje një individ i vetëm. E di që ju nuk para i përfillni teori të tilla.*

- Fundjavën që shkoi po përpiqeshin të më përfshinin në një debat televiziv në Nju Jork, në lidhje me faktin nëse ishte Konti i Oksfordit ai që shkroi Shekspirin. Sikurse ju përgjigja jo me shumë mëshirë atyre, përgjigja ime ishte që themeluesi i Shoqërisë Amerikane të Tokës së Sheshtë dha shpirt kohët e fundit.

Ju thashë gjithashtu se nuk para më ngazëllejnë, por më duket domethënëse që çdo muaj pak a shumë, ka një shoqëri në Londër që më dërgon prurjet e veta letrare, të pavlera sigurisht. Ato i përkushtohen tërësisht të demonstruarit që veprat e Lewis Carroll janë shkruar nga Mbretëreshë Viktoria. Kjo ka po aq gjasa të ndodhë sa Konti i Oksfordit, ose Kritofer Marlou, ose Frensis Bejkëni, ose kë të duash ti, ka shkruajtur veprat e Shekspirit.



*Folëm më parë për letërsinë lindore. Shumë prej ideve që përmendni në librin për Hamletin Transcendence dhe Vetja e Brendshme duket se gjejnë pikëpërkime me traditën lindore, më shumë se atë perëndimore. Ju jeni i njohur si një nga ekspertët më të shquar të traditës perëndimore, por vras mendjen nëse ka tërhequr vëmendjen tuaj letërsia që vjen nga lindja.*

- Më kujtohet se disa vite më parë disa miq të këndshëm që drejtojnë Shoqërinë Budiste në Londër erdhën të më takonin, pasi lexuan librin tim Kanoni Perëndimor. U përpoqën të më shpjegonin se si shumë prej nocioneve ishin budiste në thelbin e tyre. U thashë atyre atë që po ju them juve tani.

Nuk e di se çjanë. Sigurisht që nuk e njoh sanskritisht, ndaj nuk mund ti lexoj këto vepra në origjinal. Kam lexuar shumë shpesh përkthime të tyre. Jam i magjepsur në tërësinë e vet nga ajo që ju do ta quanit tradita perëndimore e urtësisë, duke nisur nga Bibla dhe Grekët e deri tek Shekspiri dhe më pas. Por, në fakt, nuk e kuptoj mirë se çndodh me traditën lindore.

Çmund të themi për Bhagavad Gita? Sikurse Hamleti, Arjuna gjithashtu e ka të pamundur të veprojë. Ai i flak armët e tij në fushëbetejë dhe thotë se më mirë të vdiste se të vriste të afërmit e tij të këqij. Mandej Zoti Krishna i mëson atij natyrën e vërtetë të veprimit dhe të Qenies. A do të mundeshin fjalët e Krishna-s të kishin ndonjë vlerë për Hamletin gjithashtu?

E di shumë mirë Këngën e Bekueme të Zotit Tonë, për mua është një këngë shumë me vlerë. Por nuk mund të them se e kuptoj plotësisht atë. Përfundimisht, e ndiej që Shekspiri është kaq i gjithanshëm dhe përbën një ndërgjegje kaq të madhe, e cila përfshin jo vetëm traditën perëndimore. Studentë, studiues, si dhe miq nga e gjithë bota, më kanë thënë se veprat e Shekspirit në Indonezi, Japoni, Bullgari dhe vende të ndryshme afrikane, që nuk janë kurrsesi anglofil, njerëz që mund të mos jenë aspak të shkolluar, thonë se janë të përshkruar tejpërtej prej veprës së tij dhe se Shekspiri ka vendosur të afërmit dhe miqtë e tyre në skenë.

Këtë e thoja dikur si një lloj shakaje të inatosur, pasi unë e urrej atë që quhet shumëkulturësi, por Shekspiri është në të vërtetë autor shumëkulturor. Mendoj se fjalia ime e parapëlqyer në librin tim Kanoni Perëndimor është kjo: Nëse shumëkulturësia do të nënkuptonte Servantesin, atëherë kush do të mund të protestonte? Po sigurisht nuk do të thotë Servantes ose Shekspir. Ndoshta të gjitha kohët janë plot me vepra të përkohshme, sikurse Harry Potteri mjeran.


*Keni shkaktuar një debat turbullues pak vite më parë kur shkruajtët kundër Harry Potter-it në Wall Street Journal.*

- Mu kërkua të shkruaj diçka në mënyrë të sinqertë nga botuesi i The Wall Street Journal. E pyeta, Çfarë është? Ai më shpjegoi se çfarë ishte Harry Potter-i. I thashë, Nuk më duket nga gjërat që më pëlqejnë mua. Më tha, Harold, ka njerëz si unë që mendojnë se ju jeni ndër kritikët më të mirë sot në botë. Duhet të thoni diçka për këtë. Kësisoj vajta tek libraria e Yale dhe bleva një një volum të lirë. Nuk e besova dot se çkisha para meje. Ajo që më dukej më e padurueshme ishte fakti se kisha një klishe pas një tjetre.

E shkruajta atë shkrim, u botua. Nuk është e tepërt po të themi se kjo hapi dyert e ferrit. Botuesi më telefonoi pas dhjetë ditësh duke më thënë: Halord sna ka ndodhur kësisoj kurrë më parë. Kemi marrë mbi katërqind letra që denoncojnë shkrimin tënd për Harry Potterin. Kemi marrë vetëm një letër pro jush, por ne mendojmë se mund ta kesh shkruar ti vetë. I thashë, Jo, të siguroj që jo.

Kjo nuk mbaroi kurrë. Ai shkrim i mallkuar u botua në të gjithë botën, në të gjitha gjuhët. Sbesoj që kjo do të mbarojë ndonjëherë. Por sigurisht që librat e Harry Potterit janë një seri gjepurash. Si të gjitha gjepurat pa vlerë, do të flaket pas ca kohësh. Koha do tafshijë. Çmbetet të thuash në këtë rast?


[b]Ju parapëlqeni tu thoni studentëve se, Nuk ka metodë tjetër përpos vetes tuaj. Çfarë doni të thoni me këtë?[/u]

- Këtë e besoj me shumë pasion. Miku im Paul de Man më të cilin, sikurse thashë qëparë, debatoja pafundësisht, do më thoshte një ditë se pas një jete të tërë kërkimi, e kishte gjetur metodën, të Vërtetën sikurse e thoshte ai shqiptimin e të Vërtetës. Unë do të thoja, Jo, Paul i dashur, nuk ka të Vërtetë. Është vetëm Vetja jote.

Çfarë teorie patën kritikët e mëdhenj? Kritikët si Dr.Samuel Xhonsoni apo Uilliam Hezlliti? Ata që adoptojnë një teori, thjesht janë duke imituar dikë tjetër. Besoj që në fund, kritika e dobishme mbështetet tek përvoja: përvoja e të mësuarit, përvoja e të shkruarit, përvoja e të jetuarit që ka njeriu. Sikurse mençuria, e cila në fund të fundit është thjesht personale. Nuk ka metodë tjetër përveç Vetes.


_Marrë nga Gazeta Drita_

----------

